# Central Texas Beekeepers to Host Third Annual Spring School



## Daddy'sBees (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello Fellow Beeks,
 The Third Annual Beginning Beekeepers School sponsored by the Central Texas Beekeepers will be held on March 12, 2011. Please see:
http://www.centraltexasbeekeepers.org/
Thanks,
daddysbees


----------

